# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Zhvillimet biblike në Dritën e Arkeologjisë PAUL Z. GREGOR

## fegi II

*BIBLA DHE ARKEOLOGJIA

PAUL Z. GREGOR

Parathënie 

Edhe pse arkeologjia biblike është kryesisht një shkencë e re, fillimet e saj mund të shihen shumë më herët.


Pjesa kryesore e titullit të librit  "Gurët do të flasin" vjen nga thënia e Jezu Krishtit dhe është regjistruar vetëm te ungjillI në Lluka 19:40.
Me këtë rast, Jezui hyri në mënyrë solemne në Jeruzalem dhe njerëzit e përshëndetën me fjalët  I Bekuar është Mbreti, ai që po  vjen në emër të Zotit!
Në qiell Paqja!
Lavdi i lartësuari!
Kur disa nga farisenjtë i kërkuan Jezusit që të ndalojë turmën me thirrje, ai u përgjigj atyre: Nëse këta heshtin, gurët do të flasin.
 Ndonëse per tani ka ende një «shumicës e madhe» ata që lartësojnë dhe madhërojnë Jezusin, gurët së bashku me shpikjet e tjera të arkeologjisë, dëshmojnë për njeriun modern për ngjarjet që kanë ndodhur në të kaluarën e largët.

Titulli i librit Gurët do të flasin: Zhvillimet biblike në dritën e arkeologjisë në fakt ajo përfshin një seri librash nga të cilat kjo është vetëm pjesa e parë.

Qëllimi i kësaj serie është të mbulojë historinë biblike që nga fillimi deri në kohën e krishterimit.


Për shkak të madhësisë së  madhe te një projekt të tillë, nuk ishte e mundur të vihej gjithçka në një libër, por ideja e autorit ishte të krijonte një seri prej  gjashtë pjesësh që do të përfshijë disa episode nga historia biblike.


Pjesa e parë merret me zhvillimin e arkeologjisë si shkencë, pastaj 	
platformë(varg dritash)   ngritjen dhe rënien e arkeologjisë biblike, si dhe situatën aktuale sot dhe marrëdhëniet midis arkeologjisë dhe shkencave biblike.

Pas kësaj, libri trajton episodet nga krijimi dhe përmbytjet për të përfunduar me kohën e patriarkëve.

Pjesa e dytë e kësaj serie do të përfshijë kohën e qëndrimit të Jozefit në Egjipt, vetëm skllavëri , duke dalë nga skllavëria egjiptiane dhe vendosja e izraelitëve në Tokën e Premtuar.

Pjesa e tretë do të përfshijë kohën pasi izraelitët u zhvendosën në Kanan, koha e gjyqtarëve, deri në kohën kur u krijua monarkia në kohën e Saulit dhe Davidit.

Pjesa e katërt e serisë do të përfshijë historinë biblike që nga koha e Solomonit deri në skllavërinë babilonase, ndërsa pjes e pesta do të përfshijë periudhën nga kthimi nga mërgimi deri në lindjen e Jezu Krishtit.
Pjesa e gjashtë do të merret me zhvillime vetëm nga Dhiata e Re.

Në këtë  mënyrë, historia biblike është e mbuluar nga fillimi deri në fund.*


*Vështirësitë shtesë të këtij problemi janë shumë më të mëdha kur njeriu e di se arkeologjia nuk është një shkencë e plotë, siç janë matematika, fizika ose kimia.*

----------


## fegi II

Gjatë epokës kur pelegrinët  udhëtuan për në Palestinë (rreth shek. 10 pas krishtit), ata sollën me vete një numër të pasur të shkrime regjistra të pasur të vendeve që vizituan.
Shumë prej tyre dhanë gjithashtu disa të dhëna për rrënojat antike që ata panë gjatë rrugës dhe kështu kontribuan në lindjen e arkeologjisë biblike,sepse ata ndihmuan në identifikimin e disa prej vendeve arkeologjike që e kanë humbur emrin e tyre ndër shekuj.
Më vonë, kur u themeluan shoqëri të ndryshme biblike (Shekulli 17 - 19 pas Krishtit), filloi një pushtim në territoret palestineze të shumë aventurierëve dhe hulumtuesve.
Fillimisht, qëllimi i tyre ishte të udhëtojnë në vendet e Biblës dhe të të hartojnë një raport mbi përvojat e tyre.
Kulturat e pasura të Mesopotamisë dhe Egjiptit kanë zgjuar oreksin e muzeve të ndryshëm me monumente dhe objekte me vlerë të paçmueshme.
Kështu filloi një garë institucionesh të ndryshme në kërkimin e thesarit të harruar të Lindjes së Mesme.
Fillimisht, vëmendja ishte përqendruar vetëm te monumentet që mund të shiheshin në sipërfaqe, dhe më vonë filloi gjuetia në ato vende që premtonin ndonjë rezultat.
Kështu, shumë nga vendet e pasura të Mesopotamisë (Babiloni, Nineveh) dhe Egjipti (piramida egjiptiane)përgjithmonë u dëmtuan dhe u vjedhen.
Në këtë mënyrë, monumentet më të mëdha dhe më të famshme (guri Moab, guri Rozeta, Obeliski i Zi) përfunduan në muzetë evropianë.
Gjatë shekullit të 19-të, ekzistonte nevoja për të krijuar atlase biblike që kërkonin emrat te  regjistrohen te njohur e vendeve biblike.
Përveç këtyre në plan ishin universale atlasat  gjeografike të gjitha territoret palestineze.
Për këtë qëllim, shoqëri të ndryshme biblike kanë punësuar aventurierë të ndryshëm me pak a shumë njohuri të nevojshme për të gjetur dhe regjistruar sa më shumë lokalitete të vjetra.
Për shkak të shkallës së rrezikut të grabitësve, ata nuk ishin në gjendje  të vizitojnë çdo lokal të rëndësishëm, por vetëm regjistruan ato vende të cilat ishin përgjatë rrugëve kryesore.
Mungesa e instrumenteve të nevojshëm si dhe paaftësia e përgjithshme kontribuan në regjistrimin e gabuar të shumë pikave të rëndësishme.

----------


## fegi II

*Për hir të mos njohjes së vlerës së lashtë Tella1, këta studiues thjesht kanë lënë mënjanë të gjitha lokalitetet te cilat nuk kishte gërmadha në sipërfaqe.
Kështu, lokalitetet e kohës romake dhe bizantine u regjistruan më së shumti, por jo ato nga periudhat e më hershme, qe ishte shumica e tyre.
Deri në fund të shekullit të 19-të, arkeologjia ishte e kufizuar në gërmime për monumente antike dhe gjueti për sende të çmuara të bëra prej ari ose argjendi, të zbukuruara me gurë të çmuar.
Pak para fundit të shekullit të 19-të që William F. Petrie ishte i pari që kuptoi se shumë depozitat të lashta në fakt fshehin shumë civilizime të varrosura, megjithëse ata nuk kishin ndonjë rrënojë antike në sipërfaqen e tyre.
Ai e zbuloi këtë krejt rastësisht kur kaloi pranë Tell-el Hesijas në Palestinë.

Për shkak të reshjeve të mëdha të shiut gjatë dimrit, uji largoi disa prej këtij lokaliteti  antik, në mënyrë që të shiheshin depozitat e tij nga larte në fund.
Duke kuptuar vlerën e këtij zbulimi, ai me nxitim organizoi një ekspeditë arkeologjike dhe filloi gërmimet pothuajse në të njëjtin vit.
Edhe në atë kohë, metodologjia e gërmimeve arkeologjike ishte e panjohur, kështu që ai thjesht filloi të gërmojë nga lart poshtë në këtë lokalitet.
Ndërsa ai kaloi rrugën nëpër shtresa e rrënojave që përfaqësonin civilizimet e mëparshme, ai vuri re se qeramika ishte e ndryshme në shtresa të ndryshme.
Jo vetëm që forma e enëve individuale qeramike ishte e ndryshme, por ngjyra dhe mënyra e prodhimit ishin gjithashtu të ndryshme.
Sepse është logjike që qytetërimet më të reja janë në krye të tellit dhe më të vjetrat  në fund,William F. Petrie ishte arkeologu i parë që kuptoi se qeramika do të luante një rol të papërshkrueshëm të rëndësishëm në përcaktimin e vjetersin së shtresave të veçanta të një lokaliteti të tillë.

Sipas gjetjet  në Tell el-Hesij, ai ishte i pari që vendosi një kronologji të qeramikës dhe e propozoi atë si një model për përcaktimin e vjetresis së lokaliteteve  të tjera që do të gërmohen në të ardhmen.
Falë këtij zbulimi revolicionari, ka filluar një fazë e re në historinë e arkeologjisë.
Tani, jo vetëm që ishte kërkimi i rrënojave  antike dhe monumenteve të tij, por pushtimi i arkeologëve, i sponsorizuar nga institucione dhe muzet të ndryshme, filloi të gërmojë.
Qëllimi kryesor ishte akoma për të gjetur sa më shumë thesare muzeale (monumente të shkruara, pllaka argjile,gota të pathyer). etj.)
referencat
1 Tell The Ancient Ancient është një kodër artificiale e ndërtuar mbi shkatërrimin shekullor të vendbanimeve të vjetra dhe ndërtimin e të reja në këto rrënoja.
Në shumicën e rasteve ato nuk kanë gërmadha të dukshme ose mbetje antike në sipërfaqen e tyre.
                                          7 ~
Vetëm më vonë, në fillim të shekullit të 20-të, vlera e gërmimeve arkeologjike u drejtua drejt një kuptimi të ri të historisë së civilizimeve të ndryshme, të përfaqësuara nga depozita gërmadhash dhe enve të thyera.
Gjatë tridhjetë viteve të para të këtij shekulli, arkeologjia mori një formë krejt të re dhe të papritur.
Tani nuk ishte më aq e rëndësishme të gjesh disa monumente të vleshme me vlera muzeale, por më tepër të krijosh një histori ngjarjesh përmes të cilave kishte kaluar një lokalitet i veçantë arkeologjik. 
Esht me vlere të zbulohet kur një civilizim iveçantë ishte në rritje dhe kur dhe pse u shkatërrua.
Në shumicën e rasteve ata nuk kanë gërmadha të dukshme ose mbetje antike në sipërfaqen e tyre.
Për më tepër, arkeologët janë përpjekur të kuptojnë dhe kush ishte shkaku i një veprimi kaq shkatërrimtar.
Vështirësitë që shoqëruan arkeologët në interpretimin e materialit të gërmuar dhe në identifikimin pozitiv të lokaliteteve të veçanta e problemeve  nga mungesa e dokumenteve të shkruara.
Për shkak të mungesës së dokumenteve të shkruara, zgjidhja për arkeologjinë palestineze u gjet në faktin se Bibla u mor si një udhërrëfyes për histori dhe ngjarje historike nga fillimet e hershme deri në fillimin e një epoke të re (periudha e pas-Krishtit).
Kështu, një term i ri arkeologjik biblik u fut në qarqet e arkeologëve dhe teologëve.
Edhe pse Bibla është përdorur nga shumë njerëz për të rindërtuar historinë e disa vendeve arkeologjike, themeluesi i arkeologjisë biblike është kërkuar gjithnjë në një person, gjegjësisht ai esht  William F. Albright.
Për më tepër, atij iu dha titulli Ati(baba) i Arkeologjisë Biblike.
Një njeri jashtëzakonisht i talentuar, Albright nuk kishte asnjë tendence pozitive ndaj Biblës dhe thënieve të saj, por i nënshtrohej mendimit teologjik të asaj kohe (në mes të këtij shekulli).
Megjithëse ishte fëmijë i prindërve fetar të devotshëm, misionarë, ai besonte se kishte shumë pak ose asgjë të vërtetë në Bibël.
Meqenëse askush nga kolegët e tij të rangut të lartë2 ai nuk e përdori arkeologjinë në interpretimin e Biblës, ai e pranoi veten arkeologjinë
referencat
2 Kritika e lartë  lulëzoje në fillim të shekullit të 20-të.
Qëllimi kryesor i kritikës së lartë ishte të vërtetonte se Bibla nuk kishte asgjë histori të vërteta në vetvete por që të gjithë janë me shumice e ngjarjeve me karakter mitologjik janë plotësisht të pasigurt dhe nuk mund të përdoren në rindërtimin e historisë.

*

William Foxwell Albright: The Dean of Biblical Archaeology
Born  May 24, 1891 (1891-05-24) Coquimbo, Chile
Died  September 19, 1971, Balti, Maryland, United States

----------


## fegi II

*Por megjithatë, i magjepsur me shpikjet e arkeologjisë, në vend që të mohonte, ai filloi të mbrojë të vërtetën e thënieve biblike dhe të përhapë Biblën si një dokument historik të besueshëm dhe të vërtete .
Ky akt shënoi fillimin ose lindjen e arkeologjisë biblike.
Në atë moment filloi një mësymje i arkeologëve filluan të vlerësojnë Biblën duke u përpjekur të gjejnë diçka që do të ndihmojë për të justifikuar pretendimet biblike në lidhje me ngjarje të ndryshme.
U synuan vendet më të mëdha arkeologjike (Megido, Samaria, Jeruzalemi, Hazori, Gezeri, Jericho, etj.).
Sidoqoftë, në atë kohë, metodologjia e gërmimeve arkeologjike nuk ishte ende e zhvilluar aq sa duhet, por arkeologët po shqyrtonin se cila metodë e gërmimit dhe dokumentimi i materialit të gërmuar do të ishte më i përshtatshmi etj.
Jo shumë kohë mbase Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në skenë doli një ide e re dhe u propozua një metodë e re për gërmimet e vendeve arkeologjike.
                                                 10
Propozimi ishte që të ndahej i gjithë lokaliteti në njësi katrore me madhësi 5x5 metra, duke lënë një metër gjerësi tokësore midis njësive katrore që nuk do të gërmonin.
Kathleen Kenyon, një arkeolog britanik, e ka përsosur këtë metodë dhe e ka provuar atë me sukses duke gërmuar Jerichon, Samarian dhe Jeruzalemin.
Kjo metodë përdoret ende me sukses sot në të gjitha gërmimet arkeologjike në Palestinë dhe Transjordanin.
Kur Albright themeloi Arkeologjinë Biblike, shumica e arkeologëve ishin laikët arkeologë të stërvitur.
Deri atëherë, asnjë universitet nuk kishte dhënë asnjë diplome arkeologjike, por shumica e arkeologëve kishin fituar njohuri përmes praktikës dhe pjesëmarrjes në gërmimet e mëparshme.
çdo gërmimet u sponsorizuan nga një institucion i pasur dhe përbëhej kryesisht nga disa anëtarë të ekspeditës arkeologjike ndërsa gërmimi bëhej nga punëtorë të punësuar vendas.etj
Kontribuesi kryesor i Albright ishte Nelson Glueck i cili nuk mori pjesë në ndonjë gërmime të mëdha arkeologjike.
Ai ishte i njohur kryesisht pasi ka vizituar në detaje gjithë Transjordanin nga deti i Kuq deri në kufirin Sirian, duke shënuar vende të panumërta arkeologjike të vogla dhe të mëdha në hartë.
Përveç Glueck, të tjerë të mëdhenj të arkeologjisë biblike janë të rëndësishme, siç janë: G. Ernest Wright, John Bright, Yigael Yadin, Alan Millard, Kenneth Kitchen, Roland De Vaux dhe Siegfried Horn.
Deri në vitet 1960, arkeologjia biblike ishte në lulzime të plotë.
Deri atëherë, shumë studiues, përfshirë ata që nuk llogariteshin për arkeologët / teologët, përfshirë pastorët, kishin bërë rrugën e tyre drejt Palestinës me qëllimin e vetëm për të vërtetuar se historia biblike është e vërtetë.
Gjatë asaj periudhe u botuan shumë libra dhe artikuj më titullin: Arkeologjia dëshmon Biblën, Arkeologjia vërteton Biblën, Bibla ka të drejtë, etj. 
   Në atë kohë, Bibla shërbeu si një histori kryesore një libër leximi i përdorur si udhërrëfyesi kryesor për çdo shtresë të mundshme shkatërrimi.
*
1.
The Jericho Skull excavated by Kathleen Kenyon from the Neolithic .

2.
TIME MAGAZINE DECEMBER 1963 Archaeologist Nelson Glueck

----------


## fegi II

*Shumica e lokaliteve u është dhënë një emër i lashtë(antik) i gjetur në Bibël.
Kur u gërmua Megido antike, arkeologët dolën me një shtresë për të cilën besonin se i përkisnin mbretit Solomon.
Me atë rast, një ndërtesë e madhe u gjet me dy rreshta kolonash mbajtëse me trar  në mes të ndërtesës për të mbajtur katin e dytë ose çatinë.
Sipas arkeologëve, kjo ndërtesë ishte një stallë për kalorësinë dhe karrocat e luftes  te Solomonit.
Madje shkoi deri në një ekstrem aq të madh sa ata u dhanë emra të ndryshme ndërtesave më të vogla  në zonën përreth si; armatimi, dyqani i farkëtarëve, konvikte për ushtarë, kuzhinat, dhomë ngrënie, etj.
Më vonë u zbulua se e gjithë shtresa, së bashku me të gjitha këto ndërtesa, nuk i përkisnin aspak kohës së Solomonit,  por kohës së mbretit Ashab.
Gjatë gjithë kësaj periudhe, lulëzimi i arkeologjisë biblike u shqiptuan të mëdhenjë pretendimet dhe deklarata në favor të historikut te  besueshmërisë  të Biblës.
Sidoqoftë, erdhi një kohë kur shumica e këtyre pretendimeve duhej të testoheshin, dhe u bënë shumë pyetje.
Pas vdekjes së Albrightovit, disa nga studentët e tij filluan të bëjnë pyetje dhe kërkoni përgjigje për disa pyetje pa përgjigje.
Përdorimi i sofistikuar i Biblës në interpretimin e gërmimeve arkeologjike ka vënë në pikëpyetje besueshmërinë dhe sinqeritetin e arkeologjisë biblike.
Ishte gjithnjë e më e qartë se disa arkeologë po merrnin vetëm atë material të gërmuar e cila kishte ndonjë vlerë për pretendimet biblike dhe mund të interpretohej nga Bibla,ndërsa i gjithë materiali tjetër për të cilin nuk kishte asnjë përgjigje biblike ishte plotësisht i lënë pas dore, madje në disa raste u shkatërrua.

E gjithë kjo keqpërdorim i Biblës dhe manipulim i materialit të gërmuar bëri që arkeologë të tjerë që nuk kishin një shikim  kaq të mire  të Biblës, dyshojnë në besueshmërinë e të gjithë disiplinës.

Tashmë (rreth viteve 70) ishte e qartë se po vinte koha kur perëndimit , muzgu do të vinte për arkeologjinë biblike dhe kur interesi për të do të binte.
Nga vitet 1970, qëllimi i arkeologjisë ishte vendosja e rendit historik të civilizimeve të ndryshme në një lokalitet të veçantë.etj
Pas kësaj periudhe, u ndryshua qasja e përgjithshme jo vetëm për metodologjinë e gërmimit, por edhe për strukturën e ekipit arkeologjik.
Shumica e ekspeditave arkeologjike sot sponsorizohen nga organizata të huaja por kryesisht universitete.

E rëndësishëm është të dime se si jetonin njerëzit, si ishte ekonomia e tyre, me çfarë mereshin ata më së shumti, cila ishte ushqimi i tyre, si visheshin dhe si ishin zakonet fetare dhe kulturore.
Për më tepër, është me rëndësi të madhe të zbulohet sa më shumë të jetë e mundur jeta e tyre sociale dhe politike.
E gjithë kjo kërkohet te sjellin jo vetëm arkeologë por edhe antropologë, zoologët, botanistët, paleobotanistë, anketues dhe shumë ekspertë të tjerë nga degë të ndryshme për të gërmuar.etj



*

⦁	Vincent, L.H. Notes de voyages. Revue Biblique 7 (1898): 424-451.
--Paris - Relief from Madeleine church - prophet and king Ahab - old testament scene from year 1837 by M. Triqueti on April 11, 2004, Paris.
The Ivory Palace of King Ahab
-Mbreti i Izraelit Ahab dhe gruaja e tij Jezebel ishin idhujtarë: ata sakrifikuan për hyjninë pagane Baal (Jezebel erdhi nga fenikasit që e adhuruan


The humans Jezebel and Ahab

----------


## fegi II

*MARRËDHËNIET E ARKEOLOGJIS  DHE BIBLES
Gjatë kohës së Albrightovit, kur arkeologjia biblike  ishte në lulëzim të plotë, Bibla u përdor si një udhëzues kryesor dhe interpretues kryesor për të gjitha gjetjet arkeologjike.
Pyetja që mbetet akoma është, a vërteton arkeologjia Biblën dhe nëse po, në çfarë mase.
Shumë shpesh, njerëzit injorantë (padije) ose te  paaftë  kanë nxjerrë përfundime të ndryshme në lidhje me interpretimin e tekstit biblik dhe gjithashtu kanë pohuar dhe interpretuar materialin e gërmuar sipas thënies biblike.
Pyetja që mbetet akoma është, a vërteton arkeologjia Biblën dhe nëse po, në çfarë mase.
Para se të shqyrtojmë këtë pyetje, së pari duhet të shohim çfarë është vërtet Bibla  dhe pse është shkruar.
Para së gjithash, duhet përmendur që Bibla nuk është vetëm një libër i zakonshëm  që ka në vetvete vetëm ngjarje historike të shkruara në rendin kronologjik.
Kjo nuk do të thotë që ngjarjet e përshkruara në Biblat nuk kanë asnjë realitet historik, por më parë, shkrimtarët e Biblës kishin një qëllim tjetër para vetes kur regjistruan ngjarje të ndryshme.
Prandaj vertet, nëse atyre u duhej të shkruanin vetëm ngjarjet, duhet të kihet parasysh se koncepti ose rregullat për të shkruar ngjarje të asaj kohe nuk janë të njëjta siç kanë historianët sot.
Shkrimtari i Testamentit të Vjetër kishte lirinë të regjistronte vetëm ato ngjarje që ishin me rëndësi për lexuesit e asaj kohe, 
kështu që sipas sekuencës së saktë të ngjarjeve nuk i jepej asnjë rëndësi, por shkrimtari i rregulloi ngjarjet në mënyrë që ato të ishin me interesant për lexuesit e asaj kohe.
Për më tepër, Bibla u shkrua në përgjigje të shumë pyetjeve, nga vijmë, pse ekziston armiqësi midis njerëzve dhe kafshëve, nga erdhë gjuhët e ndryshme, etj.
Sidoqoftë, qëllimi kryesor i Biblës është të informojë lexuesit për origjinën e mëkatit, vuajtjes, vdekjes dhe planit të përgjithshëm për shpëtimin e njerëzimit.
Të gjitha ngjarjet dhe personat e tjerë janë thjesht një dëshmi e veprimit të Zotit dhe përmbushjes së këtij plani në historinë e njerëzimit.
Duhet mbajtur mend se Bibla është një libër nga i cili shkrimtarët kanë ardhur nga  epoka të ndryshme (që përfshin rreth 1500 vjet), nga profesionet të ndryshme (fermerët,barinj,mbretërit, priftërinjtë, parashikuese) dhe aftësuesitë
                                        ~14~
Për shkak se ata jetonin në periudha të ndryshme, ata kishin axhenda të ndryshme para tyre kur krijonin vepra individuale që më vonë u përfshinë në shkrime biblike dhe si të tilla konsideroheshin të frymëzuese.

Disa iu drejtuan te pafavorshëm shoqeror (Amos) disa për izraelitët jobesimtarë (Hosea),për kombet e tjera të huaja (Jonah),ndërsa ngjarjet e treta regjistruan vetëm ngjarje (Samuel,Mbretërite, Ditarët ), poema të ndryshme (Psalmet), ose fjalë të urta (Tregimet e Solomonit).

Nga e gjithë kjo, mund të ( përfundimin)konkludohet se Bibla nuk është vetëm një përmbledhje e ngjarjeve historike, por edhe vepra të tjera, shumica e të cilave kishin për qëllim t'i tregonin njeriut mënyrën në të cilën ai mund të kthehej përsëri te Zotin.
Bibla është një libër që ka nevojë për besim sepse përshkruan të kaluarën e largët dhe ngjarjet që kanë ndodhur shumë kohë më parë.
Prandaj, gjithçka që ka ndodhur në historinë biblike duhet të pranohet me anë të besimit sepse shumë prej tyre nuk mund të përsëriten kurrë ose të vërtetohen shkencërisht (si: Krijimi, Përmbytja, etj.
Për këtë qëllim, arkeologjia nuk mund të vërtetojë e as të kundërshtojë besimin e një lexuesi besnik të Biblës.
Të gjithë ata që kanë pasur mundësinë të qëndrojnë në vendet e ndryshme të famshme të përmendura në Bibël, kurrë nuk do ta lexojnë Biblën ashtu siç e lexuan përpara se të vizitonin Palestinën.
Qëndrimi në një vend të mundshëm, ku Jezu Krishti u kryqëzua, sjell fuqizimin shpirtëror dhe ushqen sigurinë se Jezui ishte një person i vërtetë.
Shumica e të krishterëve që shkojnë në Palestinë për të vizituar vendet e rëndësishme, sigurisht që nuk janë drejtuar falë arkeologjisë, por pasi studiuan këto ngjarje të rëndësishme në vendin ku ndodhën besimi i tyre do të ndryshohet dhe forcohet në një farë mase.
Teologu dhe filozofi i mirënjohur i shekullit XX Karl Barth kishte të drejtë të thoshte se mesazhet e Biblës nuk ishin shkruar vetëm për të krishterët e shekullit të parë, por edhe për ne sot.
Për këtë qëllim, mund të thuhet se arkeologjia është një kurë  për fenë infektive të quajtur krishterimi e cila përshkoi krishterimin nga viti i pari deri në shekullin XX.
Prandaj, është e saktë të thuhet se arkeologjia nuk mund të formojë fenë tonë, por mund ta informojë shumë atë.
Arkeologjia nuk mund të jetë baza e besimit mbi të cilën do të bazohet njohja e Zotit dhe marrëdhënia me Zotin, por mund të shërbejë si një ngjitës që do të forcojë lidhjen midis njeriut dhe Zotit.
Për arsyet e përmendura më lart, duhet të tregohet shumë i kujdesshëm me pretendimet që arkeologjia vërteton Biblën.
Një deklaratë e tillë mund të nënkuptohet arkeologjia që dëshmon çdo ngjarje të përshkruar në të, e cila është praktikisht e pamundur, pasi Bibla përfshin mbi katër mijë vjet histori.
Si mund të dëshmojë arkeologjia që Zoti krijoi qiellin dhe tokën?        * 
*Si mund të vërtetojë se ekzistonte një Kopsht Eden apo Abrahami?
Si mund të dëshmojë arkeologjia që vëllezërit e Jozefit(Jusufit) e shitën në Egjipt?
Si mund të dëshmon që Moisiu(Musa) ekzistonte dhe se i nxori izraelitët nga Egjipti?
Për të mos përmendur gjykatësit, Samuelin dhe shumë ngjarje të tjera që kanë ndodhur në ato kohë shumë  më parë.*

----------


## fegi II

*Përveç kësaj, ka shumë raste të tjera ku arkeologjia nuk mund të vërtetojë kurrë se ekzistonin persona të caktuar,ose ngjarjet ka ndodhur ne te vërtet etj

Ajo që duhet është të krijoni një marrëdhënie më të shëndetshme dhe më korrekte midis arkeologjisë dhe Biblës.
I gjithë ky problem mund të jetë për të shmangur këtë nëse Bibla dhe Arkeologjia shihen si dy disiplina ose degë të ndryshme të shkencës, si dy autostradë të veçantë që ecin paralelisht në të njëjtin drejtim.

Në gjatësinë e saj, ndonjëherë do të kryqëzohet dhe nganjëherë do të shkojë drejtimin e vet.
Në të njëjtën mënyrë arkeologjia haset vetëm në disa vende Bibla mund të vërtetojë vetëm disa nga ngjarjet dhe personat e përshkruar në të.

Ose mund të konsiderohet se arkeologjia dhe Bibla janë dy tregime të dëshmitarëve okularë që mund të dëshmojnë dorën e parë se çfarë ndodhi.
E mundshëm është se të dy dëshmitarët nuk i panë të gjitha njësoj.

Ndërsa njëra ngjarje ishte më e rëndësishme për njërën, tjetra ishte më e rëndësishme për tjetrën.
Madje është e mundur që ata e shikuan të njëjtën ngjarje nga dy anë të ndryshme dhe e regjistruan ashtu siç e panë.

Me fjalë të tjera, është e mundur që të dy nuk i regjistruan të gjitha ngjarjet e ndodhura, që nuk do të thotë ato nuk janë as nuk kan ndodhur.

Vështirësitë shtesë për këtë problem të tërë janë shumë më të mëdha kur njeriu e di se arkeologjia nuk është një shkencë e plotë, siç janë matematika, fizika ose kimi.etj
Kështu ndodhi në rrënojat e Megidit antik.

Ky Lokalitet është gërmuar midis viteve 1925 dhe 1939 dhe është gërmuar nga Fisher, Gay dhe Loud.

Gjatë gërmimit, ata gjetën mbetjet e një ndërtese interesante pa arritur të kuptojnë se çfarë qëllimi shërbeu.
Më vonë, ideja erdhi krejt papritur se ndërtesa 
mundet me qen stallë e Solomonit për kalorësinë dhe karrocën e luftes  tij.

- 16 -17

Këto përfundime të nxituara u nxorën nga njohja e kronologjisë së qeramikës në atë kohë.
Në atë kohë, kronologjia e qeramikës ishte në fillimet e saj dhe shumë forma të enve nuk ishin të njohura ende.


Më vonë, pas disa dekadash kur Yadini gërmoje në të njëjtin lokalitet, nga vitet 1960-1970. ai arriti në përfundimin se ndërtesa nuk i përkiste as kohës së Solomonit, por se ajo ishte ndërtuar nga mbreti Ashabi i Izraelit disa shekuj pas Salomonit.etj




Përveç kësaj, gjithmonë duhet të ketë vend për të pyetur nëse është gërmuar në vendin e duhur, sepse nëse lokaliteti  i gërmuar vetëm supozohet se ka qenë një qytet në kohërat biblike dhe nëse ky supozim është i gabuar, atëherë është e kotë të kërkosh mbetje nga ajo kohë në atë lokalitet.


Arkeologu i mirënjohur anglez Millard tha në një mbledhje arkeologjike se procesverbalet e mungesës nuk janë mungesa e regjistrave, që do të thotë se nëse diçka nuk u gjet gjatë gërmimit nuk do të thotë se nuk ekziston në ate lokalitet , vetëm se arkeologët nuk e kanë gjetur akoma.

Pohime të kujdesshme siç është arkeologjia vërtetojnë vetëm disa ngjarje biblike ose akoma më mirë,
që arkeologjia ndriçon Biblën, që ne e kuptojmë më mirë dhe se i kuptojmë më mirë arsyet pse ndodhën disa ngjarje,janë më të përshtatshëm dhe të saktë.


Sidoqoftë, një nga kontributet më të mëdha të arkeologjisë mund të shihet pikërisht në faktin se ajo ndihmoi të mos shihej më Bibla si një koleksion mitologjik i ngjarjeve të pavërteta, pa ndonjë besueshmëri historike.

Në pamundësi për të vërtetuar se Abrahami dhe Moisiu ishin figura historike, arkeologjia mohoi plotësisht madje as dyshimin më të vogël në qarqet e kritikëve më të zjarrtë se Bibla i përkiste plotësisht letërsisë mitologjike.etj

Një shembull tipik mund të gjendet tek 1 Mbretërve 9: 15-17 ku vihet re vetëm se Solomoni themeloi Gezerin bashkë me Jeruzalemin, Hazorin dhe Megiddon.
Gërmimet e kryera në Gezer, Hazor dhe Megid dëshmojnë, në fakt, për ato vepra të mrekullueshme ndërtimi që janë këto.



Të tre qytetet kanë porta thuajse identike me kulla dhe tre palë dhoma portash (kjo do të diskutohet më vonë)."- '
17 -
18

Në disa raste, hulumtimi arkeologjik sjell disa elemente të reja që janë lënë jashtë në raportin biblik.
Një shembull i mrekullueshëm është shkatërrimi i Lahishit kur Senahirim, mbreti i Asirisë, pushtoi Izraelin.

Bibla nuk na tregon asgjë për këtë ngjarje sepse shkrimtari biblik ishte më i preokupuar me çlirimin e çuditshëm të Jeruzalemit sesa rënia e këtij qyteti të bukur.
Një shembull tjetër mund të shihet në rrënimin e një prej qyteteve më të fortifikatë  në Transjordan, i cili i përkiste fisit Ruben.
Ky qytet u shkatërrua në kohën e Gjykatësi, dhe vetëm arkeologjia mund të zbulojë tmerrin e kësaj katastrofe, ku eshtrat e një plaku dhe nipi i tij u gjetën krah për krah të varrosur në hirin e djegur, kur ata humbën jetën së bashku duke mbrojtur vendbanimin dhe pronën e tyre.
Në disa raste, arkeologjia na jep disa përgjigje për pyetje që ishin problematike në tekstin biblik.
Një shembull i mirë mund të gjendet në Abrahamin dhe problemet e tij martesore me shërbëtoren e tij Agar dhe Rakelën, gruan e Jakobit, e cila vodhi idhujt nga babai i saj, Labani.
Në këto raste, arkeologjia i është përgjigjur pyetjes PSE e bënë ata kur teksti biblik nuk i dha një përgjigje të kënaqshme lexuesit modern.3
Një shembull shtesë mund të gjendet në tregimin biblik të regjistruar në 2 Mbretërve 3: 4 ku pretendohet se mbreti Moab i Mesha  u largua nga Izraelitet.
Tekstet e mëparshme nuk na treguan fare se cili mbret i Izraelit vendosi një zgjedhë në Moabc.

Mbi gurin e Moabit të gjetur në shekullin XIX, Mesha, që përshkruan fitoren moavase mbi birin e mbretit izraelit Omri.
*

----------


## fegi II

*Në këtë mënyrë arkeologjia kompleton tekstin biblik në disa vende dhe na jep një panoramë më të plotë të ngjarjeve që ndodhën në historinë antike.


Arkeologjia gjithashtu mund të argumentohet të ndihmojë në disa tekste të paqarta.


Një nga shembulli më tipike mund të gjendet te libëri Zanafilla 13:21.

Ishte rreth një kohe kur Filistinët mbizotëruan në Palestinë dhe nuk lejuan asnjë punë farkëtarësh për kombet e tjera, por izraelitët u duhej të vinin mjetet bujqësoree në qendrat e Filistejve.

Për vite me radhë, përkthyesit e Biblës kishin një dhimbje koke në lidhje me fjalën hebraike pym dhe nuk dinin ta përkthenin.
.,
referencat
3 Këto ngjarje do të diskutohen më vonë. - 

18 -19
Vetëm kur arkeologjia gjeti disa pesha guri, mbi të cilat mbishkrimi fjala hebraike pym ishte e qartë në 1 Samuel 13:21 se ishte një masë, jo një lime.
Pym është një masë peshe (7.8 gram) dhe është pjesë e një sikli të vetëm që ishte 11.4 gram.

Në këtë rast, arkeologjia ka ndihmuar për të zgjidhur këtë problem të këtij teksti, i cili diskuton çmimin që izraelitët duhej të paguanin për disa shërbime të kovaçit.



Si përfundim, mund të thuhet se arkeologjia verteton vetëm Biblën në disa raste, dhe është edhe më mirë të themi se arkeologjia ndriçon Biblën në shumë vende, në mënyrë që të mund të kuptojmë më mirë zakonet e kohës që janë kaq të lidhura me ngjarjet dhe sjelljet e përditshme të personaliteteve biblike.

Në shumë raste, arkeologjia plotëson tekstin biblik në mënyrë që së bashku ata të japin një pamje më të plotë të gjithçkaje që ndodhi në kohërat biblike.


Bibliografi

⦁	Albright, W.F. The Old Testament and the Archaeology of Palestine. U The Old Testament and Modern Study, ur. H.R.Rowley, 1-26. Oxford: Oxford Univer-sity Press, 1951.

⦁	Charlesworhh, J.H., Weaver, W.P. What Has Archaeology to Do with Faith? Philadelphia: Trinity Press, 1992.
⦁	Dever, W.G. Archaeology and Biblical Studies: Retrospect and Prospect. Evan-

ston: Seabury-Western Theological Seminary, 1973.

⦁	The Impact of the “New Archaeology” on Syro-Palestinian Archaeology. Bulle-tin of the American Schools of Oriental Research 242 (1981): 14-29.


⦁	19 ~

⦁	Archaeology, Syro-Palestinian and Biblical. U Anchor Bible Dictionary, ur. Da-vid Noel Freedman, 354-367. New York: Doubleday, 1992.

⦁	Recent Archaeological Discoveries and Biblical Research. Seattle: University of Washington Press, 1989.
⦁	Freedman, D.N. The Relationship of Archaeology to the Bible. Biblical Archae-ology Review 11/1 (1985): 6.

⦁	Lance, H.D. American Biblical Archaeology in Perspective. Biblical Archaeolo-gist 45 (1982): 97-101.
⦁	Meyers, E.M. The Bible and Archaeology. Biblical Archaeologist 47 (1984): 36-

40. Rose, D.G. The Bible and Archaeology: The State of the Art. U Archaeology

and Biblical Interpretation, ur. Leo G. Perdue, 53-64. Atlanta: John Knox Press, 1987.

⦁	Toombs, L.E. A Perspective on the New Archaeology. Biblical Archaeologist 45 (1982): 89-91. Vaux, R.de. On the Right and Wrong Uses of Archaeology. U Near Eastern Archaeology in the Twentieth Century, ur. J.A. Sanders, 64-80. Garden City: Doubleday, 1970.

⦁	Wiseman, J. Archaeology in the Future. American Journal of Archaeology 84 (1980): 279-285.*

----------


## fegi II

*KRIJIMI DHE ARKEOLOGJIA


Do të ishte më së miri nëse arkeologjia mund të vertetonte se planeti ynë ishte i kualifikuar për jetën, dhe vetë njeriu së bashku me të gjitha gjallesat, u krijua në vetëm gjashtë ditë.

Debatet dhe polemikat e ndryshme që kanë çuar në krijimin ose 
origjinën e botës sonë mund ta gjejmë në literaturën tjetër teologjike por jo në atë që konsideron studimin arkeologjik dhe shpikjet e tij më të fundit.

Duke marrë parasysh pasojat e Përmbytjes Biblike dhe konfigurimit të ri të tokës, është thjesht e pamundur të mendosh që ndonjë gjë nga fillimet e para të jetës, siç i përshkruan Bibla, mund të gjendej ndonjëherë.
Vetë përmbytja, siç përshkruhet nga shkrimtari i Biblës, paraqitet si një katastrofë universale me përmasa të pakuptueshme.

Jo vetëm që niveli i ujit në lumenj dhe dete u ngrit dhe përmbyti qytetërimet e kohës, por uji mbijetoi nga pjesët malore të vendeve të banuara dhe thjesht fshiu çdo ndërtim njerëzor para tij.

Në këtë mënyrë kjo masë uji ka mor me vete kush e di se ku janë mbetjet e civilizimit para përmbytjes.

Për shkak të një katastrofe të tillë, është plotësisht e pamundur të gjesh mbetje, sepse nëse ato akoma ekzistojnë ato fshihen nën kush e di sa të trasha janë shtresat e llumit dhe baltës.

Teksti biblik shënon se në Kopshtin e Edenit buron një degëzim lumi nga katër anë, duke krijuar kështu katër lumenj të rinj.


Edhe pse dy prej këtyre lumenjve ekzistojnë edhe sot (Eufrati dhe Tigri), është e pamundur të gjesh një vend që mund të jetë një burim i zakonshëm pikërisht për shkak të ndryshimit në konfigurimin e tokës gjatë Përmbytjes.etj

Fakti është se e vërteta e krijimit dhe raporteve të jetës para përmbytjes mund të pranohet vetëm me anë të besimit,jo disa përparime shkencore.

Si rezultat, nuk është e nevojshme të kërkoni ndonjë gjetje arkeologjike në mënyrë që lexuesi i ndershëm t'i pranojë këto raporte biblike si të vërteta.
Megjithatë, ka diçka në arkeologji që mund të na ndihmojë. 
21

Raporti biblik rreth krijimit nuk është plotësisht unik.

Pothuajse çdo populli ka historinë e vet për krijimin e universit, tokës, njerëzve dhe kafshëve.

Edhe sot ekzistojn më shumë se dyqind mite tregime  për origjinën e jetës në planetin tonë.


Megjithatë, për shkak të kufizimeve në hapësirë
do të ketë vetëm mite nga vendet e Lindjes së Mesme.

Dihet se populli i Mesopotamisë, Sumerianet, Acadianet, Asirët, Babilonasit, dhe madje edhe Egjiptianët gjithashtu  kishin tregimet e tyre rreth krijimit.

Esht e qartë se ata janë shumë të ndryshëm nga Bibla, por ka disa ngjashmëri të habitshme.

Për të identifikuar dallimet dhe ngjashmëritë në këto raporte të ndryshme, është e nevojshme të merreni disi me secilin prej tyre.



                       Enuma Elish

Ky mit është shkruar në një pllakë balte dhe mban emrin e fjalëve të para të kësaj historie.

I gjithë miti është shkruar më shtatë pllaka  më shumë se një mijë rreshta.

Fragmentet e para u zbuluan qysh në shekullin e kaluar (1848 dhe 1876), dhe të cilat i takon Austen Layard, Hormuzd Rassam dhe George Smith.

Këto fragmente u gjetën midis rrënojave të Bibliotekës Nineveh të Ashurbanipalit, mbretit të Asirisë që jetoi diku rreth mesit të shekullit të 7-të para Krishtit.
Sipas ekspertëve, këto tabela nuk vijnë nga koha e tij, por janë shumë më të vjetra (shek. 10 para Krishtit).
Ka të ngjarë që ky mbret të mblidhte koleksione të tregimeve të vjetra, dhe kështu këta mite përfunduan në bibliotekën e tij.

Kur një ekspeditë gjermane filloi të gërmonte Assurin në kryeqytetin e vjetër të Asirisë, midis vitit 1902 dhe 1914, u gjet një version asirian i kësaj historie babilonase.

Me këtë rast, arkeologët gjetën pjesë të Tabelave 1, 6 dhe 7.
Dallimi midis versioneve asiriane dhe babilonase është vetëm se versioni asirian përdor Ashurin si mbret të panteonit asirian, ndërsa versioni babilonas e merr perëndinë Marduk si hyjninë supreme.

Gjatë vitit 1924/5. Në vitin kur arkeologët gërmuan Kishin e antikë, u gjet një version babilonas i së njëjtës histori.

Pastaj u zbuluan dy pllaka: 1 dhe 6. 
Vetëm disa vjet më vonë, një ekspeditë gjermane gjeti gati të gjithë pllakën e 7-të kur u gërmua Uruki.
*
-Marduk, perëndia diell i Babilonisë, e ndjek Anzun me vetëtimën e tij pasi Anzu vodhi Tabelën e Fatit
-Një tregim i Marduk dhe dragoi i tij Mushushushu në një vulë cilindrike babilonase.

Marduk është një perëndi krijues i Babilonisë, i cili mposht një brez të mëparshëm të perëndive të ujit për të formuar dhe populluar tokën, sipas epokës më të hershme të krijimit të shkruar, Enuma Elish , që supozohet të ketë ndikuar shumë në shkrimin e Zanafillës I në Dhiatën e Vjetër.

----------


## fegi II

Falë këtyre gjetjev dhe blerja e disa prej pjesëve që mungojnë,kjo histori e krijimit të botës (Enuma Elish) është pothuajse plotësisht e plotë.

Ky mit i çuditshëm fillon me perëndit e ujit, Apsus (freski) dhe Tiamat (kripësirë),të cilët prezantohen si shkretëtira me ujë ku Apsu përfaqëson ujë të freskët dhe kripë Tiamat.

Më vonë, këto qenie hyjnore krijojnë hyjnitë e tjera më pak fuqi të pushtetit inferior, dhe kështu filluan krijimin e hyjnive të ndryshme që në fillim.

Atëherë ka një debat midis perëndive më të reja dhe më të vjetër për këta të rinje që janë shumë të këqij në aktivitetet e tyre dhe duke bërë shumë zhurmë dhe duke shqetësuar perënditë e moshuara gjere ata janë duke pushuar.

Pasi komplotuan dhe manipuluan Ea dhe Damkina (perënditë më të reja) ata arritën të vrisnin Apsun (një nga perënditë më të vjetra dhe gjithashtu një burrë i Tiamat).

Ea dhe Damkina  fitojnë djalin e perëndisë Marduk, të cilit iu dha titulli, më i mençuri midis perëndive.

Tiamati ishte shumë e pakënaqur dhe e zemëruar për vdekjen e burrit të saj, kështu që ajo organizoi një luftë të hapur kundër Eas dhe Damkinas.

Pastaj, kur Tiamat ishte pothuajse gati për një sulm të gjerë, dikush i tha Eanit dhe Damkinis qëllimet e saj.

Nga ana tjetër, këta u përpoqën ta proklamojnë Mardukun si hyjninë supreme të të gjithë panteonit.


Për ta arritur këtë, ata thirrën së bashku të gjitha hyjnitë ekzistuese në të gjithë universin.

Për kete mbledhja ishte në krye të Ansharit  i cili kishte një festë të madhe.

Kur u mblodhën të gjithë perënditë, raporti thoshte se vera e ëmbël i largonte shqetësimet e tyre
dhe trupat e tyre ishin fryrë ndërsa pinin pije të forta.


Kur festa mbaroi dhe të gjithë të ftuarit u ngazëllyen, perëndia Marduk demonstroi fuqinë dhe forcen e tij universale, në mënyrë që ata menjëherë ta shpallën hyjninë suprem.

Ata e vendosën në fronin e përgatitur, e veshën me rroba mbretërore me shenja mbretërore dhe i vunë në dorë një skeptër.
Pas këtij akti, të armatosur me një hark dhe shigjetë, një topuz dhe një rrjetë,Marduki filloi të përgatitej për një grindje vendimtare me Tiamat dhe përkrahësit e saj.

Në momentin vendimtar të gjithë betejës, Tiamat pranoi sfidën e Mardukit në duel.

Kur ajo hapi gojën për të dërguar një erë shkatërruese, Marduki gjuajti një shigjetë që goditi gojën e saj të hapur dhe kështu Tiamati humbi jetën.

Paniku kapi përkrahësit e saj dhe ata filluan të iknin.

Sidoqoftë, Marduki i kapi në të gjithë rrjetën dhe i shndërroi në skllevër.

Ai më pas mori topuzin e tij dhe e ndau trupin e Tiamatit në dysh.

Një gjysma e trupit të saj u krijua qielli dhe nga pjesa  tjetra toka.
- 23 -24

Duke shpuar sytë e saj, Marduk bëri burime për lumenjtë Tigër dhe Eufrat dhe pas kësaj stinët, diellin dhe hënen.

Së fundi, ai formon njerëzimin nga gjaku i djali i Tiamatit dhe bashkëshortja Kingu, në mënyrë që ata të shërbejnë perendive.

Për ta realizuar këtë, ai u sistemua me Eo për të vrarë Kinguan, burrin e dytë të Tiamaties dhe gjithashtu udhëheqësi i perëndive rebele dhe nga gjaku të tij për ta bërë njeriun.
Kështu njeriu u krijua me rolin për të marrë përsipër punën e perëndive të mposhtura dhe për të ushqyer masat e panumërta të hyjnive babilonase.

----------


## fegi II

Ngjashmëritë e krijimit nga Bibla dhe Enuma Elish
Natyrisht, ky raport është shumë i ndryshëm nga ai i shkruar në Zanafillë.
Sidoqoftë, ka disa ngjashmëri që ia vlen të përmenden.
Një ngjashmëri është se të dy raportet flasin për një kohë fillimi kur toka ishte e zbrazët dhe pa formë.
Raporti i Babilonisë përmend kaosin e zymtë të ujit të përfaqësuar nga personaliteti mitologjik tehom Tiamat,tekstet biblike kur i referohen si Tehom ose Tehom-Raba - Tiamat i Madh). .
Ky emër tregon gjendjen në të cilën toka ishte dhe përfaqëson tërësinë shkatërrimin e rrjedhshëm që rrethoi sipërfaqen e Tokës.

Gjatë ditës së dytë, uji u nda nga tahoma (shkretëtira ujore) mbi kasafortë dhe në ditën e tretë u shfaq toka nga kjo shkretëtirë me ujë.
Ndërsa ekziston një ngjashmëri e vogël në përqindje midis dy raporteve, duhet të theksohet se techom përfaqëson tërë masën ujore, ndërsa Tiamat në raportin babilonas përfaqëson vetëm kripë dhe Apsa përfaqëson ujë të freskët.
Një ngjashmëri tjetër mund të gjendet në faktin se të dy raportet kanë një rrjedhë të ngjashme të ngjarjeve.
Të dy fillojnë me ekzistencën e shpirtit hyjnor.
Në mitin babilonas shpirti hyjnor gjendet në Tiamat dhe Apsus, ndërsa në Zanafillë përmendet vetëm një Zot i përjetshëm.
Të dy raportet fillojnë me një shkretëtirë të holluar me ujë dhe përfundojnë me pushime.
Krijimi i një hapsir, pastaj një tokë e thatë, pastaj diellin dhe hëna, dhe përfundimisht njeriu shkon në të njëjtin rend në raportin e mitit dhe të Biblës në Babiloni.
Ekziston një ngjashmëri tjetër indirekte që mund të shihet në përdorimin e numrit shtatë.

Krijimi nga Bibla mund të ndahet në shtatë periudha të quajtura ditë, ndërsa i gjithë miti babilonas është i ndarë në shtatë tabela.
megjithatë në fakt ka shumë pak ngjashmëri në atë që ka shtatë ditë nga Zanafilla një lloj lidhjeje më e ngushtë me numrin e tabelave.
- 24 -25
Për më tepër, numri shtatë ka një rëndësi të përbashkët në të gjitha gjuhët semite, të përfaqësuara në letërsinë babilonase, si dhe ne librat e Testamentit të Vjetër.
Ndërsa veprimtaria krijuese është e pranishme në të gjitha shtatë ditët e krijimit biblik, tabelat 2 dhe 3 dhe në një farë mase 1 dhe 7 nuk përmendin fare krijimin.
Mund të duket se ngjashmëritë midis raporteve të krijimit të Enum Elisha dhe Biblës janë të ngjashme, është e qartë se këto ngjashmëri janë më të rastësishme sesa të qëllimshme.
Përveç kësaj, ka dallime të theksuara që mund të tregojnë dy raporte krejtësisht të ndryshme nga e kaluara antike.

Dallimet e krijimit nga Bibla dhe Enuma Elisha Kushdo që është disi i njohur me Biblën, do të vërejë me një vështrim se dallimet midis dy raporteve janë më të dukshme sesa ngjashmëritë.
Për shkak se ato janë të shumta, ne do të përmendim vetëm disa nga më të rëndësishmet.
Një nga ndryshimet më të dukshmet është se raporti biblik është tërësisht monoteist (flet vetëm për një Zot si krijues), ndërsa ne Babiloni është politeiste (flet për shumë perëndi të përfshirë në raport).
Një tjetër ndryshim mund të shihet në atë që krijimi në Bibël përcaktohet si rezultat i mençurisë hyjnore, ndërsa në tregimin babilonas krijimi është rezultat i konfliktit universal.

Shkaku i krijimit të botës dhe njeriut në Bibël është dashuria e jashtëzakonshme e Zotit, ndërsa në tekstin babilonas ishte thjesht një rastësi.
Nëse nuk do të kishte pasur ndonjë konflikt midis Tiamatit dhe Mardukit, bota nuk do të ishte krijuar.
Sipas tekstit biblik, bota u krijua nga fjala e Zotit, dhe në tekstin babilonas u krijua nga një zot i vdekur.
Sipas krijimit biblik, arsyeja e krijimit të njeriut mund të shihet në dashurinë e paçmuar, ndërsa qëllimi për krijimin e njeriut në mitin babilonas ishte t'i shërbente perëndive.
Më në fund, Marduki u krijua si hyjni supreme, ndërsa sipas tekstit biblik, Zoti është i gjithëfuqishëm dhe i përjetshëm.
- 25 -26

----------


## fegi II

Epi për Atrahasisin
Kjo epikë u zbulua në vitin 1853 në rrënojat e Ninivës antike. 
Niniva ka qenë prej kohësh kryeqyteti i Asirisë, të cilit mbretërit asirianë sollën në thesaret e ndryshme kulturore të shumë kombeve të mposhtur të Palestinës.
Në këtë mënyrë, një bibliotekë drejtohej nën drejtimin e Ashurbanipal, e cila strehonte pllaka argjile të panumërta të shtypura me një letër në formë pykë.
Midis mijëra pllakave të thyera ishte Epi i Athrahasisit, e cila daton nga shekulli i 17-të para Krishtit dhe ishte shkruar në disa pllaka.
Pothuajse të gjitha pllakat e gjetura u morën në Muzeun Britanik, ku ndodhen tani.
Për të grumbulluar pllaka të thyera Muzeu Britanik punësoi George Smith, i cili  po grumbulloi copa të pllakave të thyera por fitoi njohuri të mjaftueshme për të deshifruar shumë prej tyre.
E gjithë tregimi i shkruar në tre pjesë të thyera dhe nuk u përkthye për shkak të vdekjes së parakohshme të Smithit.
Menjëherë pas kësaj, për arsye të panjohura, këto tri pjesë u ndanë, dy prej të cilave u gjetën në vitin 1899, ndërsa e treta u gjet vetëm në vitin 1965 kur u botua përkthimi i plotë i kësaj historie.
Ky ep është me origjinë Acadiane dhe tregon për një kohë kur kishte vetëm tre perëndi suprem, Anu, Enlil dhe Enki.
Anu jetonte në parajsë, Enlil në tokë dhe Enki në ujë.
Pas një kohe u krijuan hyjnitë e tjera me më pak vlerë, të cilët kishin për detyrë të punojnë në sistemin e ujitjes të këtyre tre perëndive supreme.
Pas 40 vitesh punë të lodhura, perënditë e rangut të ulët u rebeluan, dogjën të gjitha mjetet e tyre dhe rrethuan Pallatin Enlil.
Enlil kërkoi ndihmën dhe këshillën e perëndive të tjera dhe arriti në përfundimin se kjo do të lehtësonte punën e perëndive të ulëta duke krijuar racën njerëzore.

Për ta realizuar këtë, perënditë vranë një perëndi dhe përzien gjakun dhe mishin e tij me argjilë, dhe nga ajo përzierje u krijua një njeri, detyra kryesore e të cilit ishte të punonte për perënditë dhe të mbipopullim «shumohet >>.
Kur raca njerëzore u shumua, ata bënin shumë zhurmë dhe Enlil nuk mund të flinte.
Për shkak të kësaj, ai vendosi të zvogëlojë numrin e njerëzve duke dërguar një anije detare për ta.

Sidoqoftë, Enki, perëndia që ishte në ujë, nuk u pajtua, por e informoi Atrahasisin (mbretin e parë që kishin caktuar perënditë) në lidhje me qëllimin e Enlilit dhe e udhëzoi atë që të shmangte detin.
Enlil u përpoq përsëri për të zvogëluar njerëzimin nga thatësira, gjë që e ndaloi përsëri Enki.

U mblodh këshilla e të gjitha hyjnive, në të cilën u vendos që asnjë zot të mos ndërhynte në shpëtimin e njerëzve.

Së bashku me të tjerët, Enki duhej të betohej se do të nderonte betimin e tij dhe do të lejonte që raca njerëzore të zvogëlohej nga përmbytjet.

----------


## fegi II

Krijimi  i  Eridus         

Deri më tani, janë gjetur tre versione të së njëjtës histori.

Njëra u gjet në Nippur gjatë sezonit të tretë të gërmimeve arkeologjike të vitit 1895.
lehtësisht zbulimi i saj ishte në shekullin XIX vlera e kësaj historie nuk u vu re deri në vitin 1912 kur A. Poebel botoi të gjithë koleksionin.
Sipas stilit të të shkruarit, Poebel sugjeroi që ajo u shkruhejte në shekullin e shtatëmbëdhjetë (rreth 1600) para Krishtit.

Një version tjetër i kësaj historie të njëjtë është gjetur midis rrënojave të Uras së Lashtë dhe vjen nga e njëjta kohë me atë të Nippurit.
Të dy versionet janë shkruar në gjuhen Sumeriane ne pllaka  argjilë
 Versioni i tretë u gjet në Ninive dhe u shkrua në dy gjuhë, Sumerian dhe Akkadiane.
Ky i treti vjen nga shekulli i shtatë (rreth vitit 600) para Krishtit.
Asnjë nga këto versione nuk u gjet në gjendje të plotë, por vetëm në disa pjesë të pllakave të thyera.
Historia është në lidhje me katër hyjnitë suprem (An, Enlil, Enki dhe Ninhursaga ose që njihet më mirë si perëndeshë Nintur).
Fatkeqësisht, fillimi i tregimit nuk është ruajtur në mënyrë që njeriu nuk e  dijë saktësisht arsyen e krijimit të racës njerëzore, por supozohet se Ninturi ishte përfshirë direkt në aktin krijues, sepse në një vend Nintur flet për njerëzit si krijesat e saj.
Raport për pllakat të thyer fillon me kuptimin se njerëzimi është në ankth të madh sepse duhet të jetojë një jetë primitive pa këpucë dhe veshje.
Eshtë interesante të përmendet se historia shkon se në atë kohë kafshët jetonin në harmoni dhe paqe të plotë midis tyre dhe njerëzve.

Për të lehtësuar vuajtjet e krijesave të saj, Nintur vendosi t'u tregojë atyre si të ndërtojnë një sistem ujitje, si të kultivojnë tokën dhe si të ndërtojnë qytete.

Prandaj, ishte e domosdoshme të krijohej një punë e organizuar nën udhëheqjen e mbretit, i cili duhej të qëndronte në ballë të gjithë punës dhe ndërtimit të qytetit të parë të Eridit.

* Mitet Egjiptiane rreth  krijimit* 

Deri më tani, ekzistojnë tre versione të ndryshme që flasin për krijimin e racës njerëzore dhe janë shkruar në muret e ndryshme të tempujve, pallateve, piramidave dhe madje edhe varreve.
Këto histori emërtohen sipas qyteteve ku u gjetën: mitin Helliopolis, mitin e Memfis dhe mitin Theban.
- 27 -28
                Miti Heliopolis 

Ky mit është gjetur në disa piramida dhe varre dhe flet për perëndinë heliopolis, krijuesin  Atum.
Sipas kësaj historie, në fillim, ishte perëndia Nu ose Nun që përfaqësonte masën ujore që mbushte tërë universin.

Pas një kohe, shfaqet Atum zot krijuesi, i cili krijon elementet e universit.
Në të njëjtën kohë, perëndia Atum është gjithashtu perëndi i diellit dhe posedon fuqi supreme krijuese.
Atumi  krijoi Shun dhe Tefnutin në të njëjtën kohë që përfaqësonin ajrin dhe vesën ose lagështinë në ajër.
Shu dhe Tefnut lindi Geb dhe Nut që përfaqësojnë tokën dhe qiellin. Geb dhe Nut lindin katër fëmijë (Osiris, Isis, Seth, Neftis) që përfaqësojnë mbretin e nëntokës, fronin egjiptian, kaosin (tani për tani nuk dihet saktësisht se çfarë është Neftis).
Më vonë, Osiris dhe Isis lindin Horus, i cili përfaqëson Faraonin egjiptian.

----------


## fegi II

*Miti i Memfisit 
Ky mit është shkruar në gurin Shabaka dhe tregon për një perëndi suprem të quajtur Ptah.
Ai është fillimi i krijimit, kështu që ai krijoi vetë Atumin.
Ajo që është interesante është se ky perëndi suprem krijon perëndi të tjerë të rangut më të ulët me fjalën e tij.
Do gjë që sytë shohin, veshët dëgjojnë dhe fryma e thithur shkon në zemër dhe përfundimet e arritura në dhe hunda e thithur shkon në zemër dhe përfundime të bëra në zemër shqiptohen në gjuhë.
Kështu krijoi Ptah të gjitha hyjnitë dhe kështu u bë ai nga i cili vjen e gjithë jeta.

                                      Miti i Thebanit

Per krijimin ka dy mite nga ky qytet.
Njëra flet për Amunin, perëndinë suprem, ndërsa tjetri përmend Khnum si krijues.
Amuni u krijua para çdo perëndie, trupash qiellorë dhe elementë të tjerë.
Si i tillë, ai ishte i pari që krijoi hyjnitë e tjera, përfshirë tërë universin.
Në atë kohë kur Amun ishte vetë universi ishte një masë e errët.
Ai është portretizuar në mitologjinë egjiptiane si një patë fluturuese që, me zërin e tij të shfrenuar, filloi tërë procesin e krijimit.

Ky, si të gjithë mitet egjiptianë të tjerë, ka të bëjë me krijimin e qëndrimeve të ndryshme hyjnore, lëndës së vdekur, formimin e universit dhe disa trupave qiellorë, ndërsa miti Khnum është i vetmi mit egjiptian që përpiqet të shpjegojë krijimin e racës njerëzore.
Ky mit shpjegon se si Khnum, i cili prezantohet si  dashi në mitologjinë egjiptiane bëri njeriun e parë në një rrotë qeramikë.
Khnum mori skeptrin e jetës nga Amuni dhe me duart e veta ia kaloi jetën dy qenieve njerëzore që sapo kishte bërë në një rrotë qeramikë.

Miti thotë që ai instaloi një sistem frymëmarrjeje së bashku me sistemin e tij të tretjes.Ai bëri organet gjenitale të tij dhe u kujdes shumë për punët e gruas shtatzënë.
Khnum prezantohet si ai që krijoi enët e gjakut dhe nxori lëkurën në mishin e njeriut të parë.
Eshte e qartë se ekzistojnë disa ngjashmëri midis tregimit biblik dhe atyre që i përkasin mitologjive të ndryshme.

A tregon ngjashmëria që disa popuj kopjuan dhe krijuan raportet e tyre sipas disa që tashmë ekzistonin, apo a mund të thotë ngjashmëri në raporte që të gjithë vijnë nga një burim i vetëm?

A mund të jetë që me kalimin e kohës, për shkak të ndonjë rrethane socio-politike dhe ekonomike, popuj të ndryshëm u kanë përshtatur llogari të vjetra nevojave të reja dhe për këtë arsye janë shumë të ndryshme nga teksti biblik?*

-Nun dhe Naunet
-Ptah është krijuesi i perëndisë së teorisë së Memfitit.

Bibliografija 
• Daley, S. Myths from Mesopotamia. Oxford: Oxford University Press, 1989. Hart, G. Egyptian Myths. Austin: University of Texas Press, 1990. • Kramer, S.N. From Poetry of Sumer; Creation, Glorification, Adoration. Berke-ley: University of Arizona Press, 1979. 
• Landsberger, B., and Wilson J.V.K. The Fifth Tablet of Enuma Eliš. Journal of Near Eastern Studies 20 (1961): 154-179. 

• Livingston, D. Creation Stories of the Ancient Near East. Archaeology and Biblical Research 5 (1992): 78-90. 
• Speiser, E.A. Sultantepe Tablet 38 73 and Enuma Eliš Ill 69. Journal of Cunei-form Studies 11 (1957): 43-44. 
• Thorkild, J. The Eridu Genesis. Journal of Biblical Literature 100 (1981): 513- 529.

----------


## fegi II

*PERMBYTJET DHE ARKEOLOGJIA

Ndërsa është pothuajse e pamundur të gjesh mbetje të arkeologjisë që mund të gjenden në raportin e krijimit, raporti Përmbytja mund të konfirmohet nëse do të gjendeshin anijen e Noes në të cilën i shpetoi kafshët dhe vetëm tetë njerëz.
Kohë pas kohe, ka disa të ashtuquajtur studiues që pretendojnë se ose kanë parë varkën me sytë e tyre ose takuan dikë që e pa.


Në kërkim te barkes se Noes
Raportet për ekzistencën e anijes së Noeut dhe lokalitetit të saktë kanë ekzistuar që nga kohërat e lashta.
Një nga më të hershmit është një prift babilonas që jetoi në shekullin e tretë para eres sone dhe veprat e të cilit ekzistojnë vetëm në citate të ndryshme nga autorë të tjerë antikë.

Përveç kësaj, Joseph Flavia gjithashtu pretendon se ka njerëz që dinë saktësisht se ku është ankoruar barka e Noes.

Ka edhe raporte nga pelegrinët dhe studiuesit mesjetarë (njëri prej të cilëve është Marko Polo) i cili pretendon se ka dëgjuar dëshmi nga popullata armene që e dinë se anija është ende në Ararat.

Gjatë vitit 1856 u punësuan tre shkencëtarë britanikë ateistë
një armen si udhërrëfyes për t'i çuar ata në Ararat për të dëshmuar se anija e Noes nuk ekzistonte. 

Kur e gjetën varkën, shkencëtarët kërcënuan se do ta vrisnin nëse ai tradhtoi se ata kishin gjetur varkën.

Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, një nga këta tre shkencëtarë rrëfeu para miqve të tij në shtratin e tij të vdekjes se gjithçka kishte ndodhur.
Një tregim i kësaj rrëfimi u botua gjoja në shumicën e gazetave të kohës.
Fatkeqësisht, askush nuk mund të gjejë ndonjë raport mbi këtë njohje sot.
Më 1876, eksploruesi britanik James Bryce deklaroi se kishte gjetur copa të mëdha të drurit të kultivuar në Ararat.
Kjo gjetje  ishte rreth 4000 metra mbi nivelin e detit.

Më vonë, në 1883, një grup alpinistësh turq rastësisht hasën në një varkë që ishte në gjendje mjaft të ruajtur mirë, në mënyrë që ata madje të kishin mundësinë të mësonin prej saj.
- 30 -31
Në një rast, një pilot rus fluturoi mbi Ararat gjatë vitit 1915 dhe vuri re barken.
Pas pak, një ekspeditë u nis për në destinacion, duke marrë të gjitha masat, madje edhe një fotografi të Varkes.

Para se të arrinin në Petrograd, shpërtheu një revolucion dhe të dhënat së bashku me vizatimet dhe pikturat u zhdukën në mënyrë misterioze.
Më vonë në 1937, Hardwicke Knight,një Zealander i Ri, gjeti mbeturinat prej druri të zgjatura nga dëbora dhe vetëm më vonë kuptoi se mund të ishte një varkë.

Kur shpërtheu Lufta e Dytë Botërore, pilotët amerikanë dhe rusë raportuan se panë një anije nga një aeroplan.

Më vonë, disa raporte dhe fotografi u botuan në disa gazeta.
Fatkeqësisht, ende nuk janë gjetur artikuj ose fotografi. 
George Greene, një gjeolog amerikan, bëri gjashtë regjistrime  të varkes.
Ai vdiq në vitin 1962 dhe deri më tani këto regjistrime nuk janë gjetur akoma edhe pse ekzistojnë disa dëshmitarë që i kanë parë ato.
Më vonë, Fernard Navarra nxori një copë druri të kultivuar nga uji në Arart gjatë vitit 1955. Sipas disa ekspertëve spanjollë, pema vjen nga vitet 3000 p.e.sone.

Sidoqoftë, kur pema u testua në laboratorët britanikë, rezultoi se vinte nga viti  450-750.p.e.sone.

Edhe ata lexues që nuk janë të vetëdijshëm për këtë çështje, mund të zbulojnë se shumica e deklaratave të mësipërme bazohen në "indekset e treguara" të provave, besueshmëria e të cilëve për fat të keq nuk është shkencërisht e diskutueshme.
Eshtë e çuditshme që kur u gjet një objekt kaq i rëndësishëm historik, ai nuk mund të botohej për shkak të kërcënimit të disa studiuesve që jetuan qindra kilometra larg nga udhëzuesi armen.
Por edhe më e çuditshme është se asnjë artikull apo foto e botuar nuk mund të gjendet, megjithëse disa kanë pretenduar fuqishëm se i kanë parë atë.
E vetmja provë e prekshme mund të gjendet në mbetjet prej druri që janë gjetur dhe janë bërë publike.
Sidoqoftë, njeriu ka jetuar brenda dhe rreth Ararat për mijëra vjet, dhe do të ishte e pazakontë që disa copa druri të gjenden pas shumë vitesh, madje edhe shekuj, ku druri nuk kalbet për shkak të të ftohtit.
Gjetja e drurit të përpunuar nuk do të thotë që varka është vendi i vetëm nga mund të vinte.
*
SHTOJCE
-  Nuhi ishte biri i Lamis, biri i Motoshalih, biri i Idrisit. Kështu, profeti Idris është babai i gjyshit të Nuhut Mes Ademit dhe Nuhut kishin kaluar dhjetë shekuj.
Gjeologu dhe paleontologu amerikan Raul Epserante mbërriti në provincën Agri në mënyrë që në malin më të lartë të Turqisë, Ararat, të hulumtojë gjurmët dhe dëshmitë rreth mundësisë se në këtë pjesë të Anadollit është fundosur Arka e Nuhit pas përmbytjes, raporton Anadolu Agency (AA).

Esperanto në Agri do të marrë pjesë në Simpoziumin e katërt Ndërkombëtar për Arkën e Nuhit dhe pastaj do të fillojë kërkimet në terren.

Gjeologu dhe paleontologu amerikan Raul Epserante mbërriti në provincën Agri në mënyrë që në malin më të lartë të Turqisë, Ararat, të hulumtojë gjurmët dhe dëshmitë rreth mundësisë se në këtë pjesë të Anadollit është fundosur Arka e Nuhit pas përmbytjes, raporton Anadolu Agency (AA).

Esperanto në Agri do të marrë pjesë në Simpoziumin e katërt Ndërkombëtar për Arkën e Nuhit dhe pastaj do të fillojë kërkimet në terren.http://Gjeologu dhe paleontologu ame...met në terren.

----------


## fegi II

*Fatkeqësisht, duhet të pranojmë se asnjë nga studiuesit e lartpërmendur, të paktën deri më tani, nuk solli asnjë provë të prekshme eksperti që mund të ekzaminohej në një nivel shkencor dhe për këtë arsye nuk mund të konsiderohej e saktë.
Informacion interesant për barkën e Noes u gjet në një monedhë bronzi romake që daton nga shekulli i tretë pas Krishtit.
Në njërën anë, monedhes përshkruan figurën e perandorit Romak Gallus Trebonianus dhe nga ana tjetër është figura e arkës së Noes.

Kjo monedhë është bërë në një qytet romak të quajtur Apameia Kibotos.
Qyteti u themelua në kohën e Antiohut I, mbretit grek të shekullit të tretë para Krishtit (280-261) dhe u emërua pas Antiokit, nëna e Apameajas.

Ekzistojnë disa vende të tjera në Palestinë që quhen me të njëjtin emër por ky është i ndryshëm në atë që i është dhënë një emër shtesë, Kibotos.
Apameia Kibotos ndodhet në territorin e Turqisë moderne rrëzë malit të Ararat.

Vetëm një emër shtesë (Kibotos) tregon rëndësinë e lokalitetit të këtij vendi, sepse kibotos në greqisht do të thotë anije ose varkë.
Imazhi në këtë monedhë tregon skena nga historia biblike përmbytje e përbërë nga tre vepra.
Pjesa e parë tregon një varkë me një çati gjysmë të hapur.

E njëjta skenë përshkruan Noeun dhe gruan e tij duke parë nga barka, dhe vetë barka tregon emrin e Noes në greqisht.
Skena tjetër tregon një pëllumb me një degë ulliri në sqepin e tij, ndërsa e treta tregon Noeun dhe gruan e tij që po dilnin nga barka me duart e tyre të 
ngritura në mirënjohje për mbrojtjen dhe shpëtimin gjatë përmbytje.*

*Gjetjet arkeologjike te qytetërimeve para përmbytjesë 
Në realitet, është e qartë se varka e Noes nuk është gjetur deri më tani, por pyetja është, a ka gjetur arkeologjia ndonjë gjë që do të tregonte një katastrofë kaq universale?

Gjatë vitit 1929, Leonard Woolley drejtoi një ekspeditë që ishte gërmuar në rrënojat e Urit të Lashtë në Mesopotaminë Jugore.

Në një vend gërmimi, punëtorët erdhën në depozita të çuditshme të tokës, në të cilat nuk kishte mbetje antike (qeramikë të thyer zakonisht).
Për këtë arsye, Woolley besonte se ata kishin arritur në shtresën natyrore të tokës, mbi të cilën ishte ndërtuar vendbanimi i parë.
lehtësisht kjo shtresë nënkuptonte fundin e gërmimeve që punëtorët vazhduan të gërmojnë.
Për habinë e të gjithëve, pas një thellësie të caktuar, ata u kthyen përsëri në shtresën ku ishte prishur qeramika.
Woolley kuptoi menjëherë se kishte diçka para tij që askush nuk e kishte zbuluar më parë.
Shtresa që nuk kishte qeramikë ishte rreth dy metra e trashë dhe mbulonte mbetjet e civilizimit më të hershëm të këtij vendbanimi.
Ishte e qartë për të se këto ishin depozita argjile  dhe baltë që vinin nga përmbytja.*


-Arka e Noes
Arka e NoesNdoshta përfaqësimi më i çuditshëm i një anijeje në një monedhë të lashtë është shfaqja e Arkës së Noes në bronzet e qytetit të Apameia në Phrygia [4] .
-Extremely Rare Noah’s Ark Medallion
431919.	Sold For $24500

PHRYGIA, Apameia (Kibotos). Philip I. AD 244-249. Æ Medallion (34mm, 22.02 g, 6h). M. Aurelius Alexandros II, archiereus (high priest). AVT K IOVΛ ΦΙΛIΠ[ΠO]C AVΓ, laureate, draped, and cuirassed bust right / ЄΠ M A–VP AΛ-ЄΞANΔP/OV • B • APXI • AΠ/AMЄΩN, in right field, Noah and his wife stand in a chest floating on waves and inscribed N[ΩЄ]; they gaze up toward a dove flying right, carrying an olive branch in its beak; on the lid of the chest a raven stands to left; in left field is a continuation of the biblical scene, with Noah, wearing short chiton, and his wife, wearing veil, peplos, and long chiton, standing to left, each with right arm raised in thanksgiving. BMC 182; SNG von Aulock 3510 and 8348; Waddington 5731 (all from the same dies). VF, green patina, minor roughness. Extremely rare and fascinating type.

Extremely Rare Noah’s Ark Medallion

-Charles Leonard Woolley (1880-1960) është një arkeolog britanik që i ka kushtuar punën e tij kërkimore studimit të civilizimeve në zonën e Mesopotamisë.
Pas studimeve në Oksford, puna e tij e parë në arkeologji ishte puna e tij vullnetare me Arthur Evans në gërmimet romake.
Nga viti 1912 ai eksploroi vendin e qytetit Hititas të Kakemis, dhe më pas iu përkushtua gërmimeve të mbetjeve të qytetit të Ur.
Zbulimi i tij më i madh është varri i Mbretëreshës Pu-Abi, i cili, për fat të mirë, nuk u grabit nga hajdutët.
Interesante, në studimin e tij, ai gjeti prova për një përmbytje të madhe që mund të përshtatet me të dhënat e përmbytjes së Biblës (Noe) nga Libri i Zanafillës së Testamentit të Vjetër.
Punimet e tij më të spikatura janë “Ur Excavations“, “The Sumerians“, “Ur of the Chaldees” i “Digging up the Past“.Më 1935, për meritat e tij në fushën e arkeologjisë mori titullin kalorës fisnik
.

-The excavation of the ancient city of Ur led by archeologist C. Leonard Woolley in Tell al-Muqayyar, Iraq, 1934 [859x611]

----------


## fegi II

*Menjëherë pas kësaj u dëgjua lajmi se mbetjet e përmbytjes ishin gjetur.
Më vonë, arkeologët gjetën depozita të ngjashme që përfaqësojnë përmbytjen në shumë vende të Mesopotamisë (Kish, Fara dhe Nineveh).

lehtësisht ky lajm u prit me entuziazëm midis të gjithë lexuesve të ndershëm të Biblës, disa vërejtje objektive duhet t'i kushtohen vëmendje.
Një nga kundërshtimet për këtë përfundim të nxituar është se shumë lokalitete të tjera në Mesopotami dhe Palestinë (al-Ubdaid afër Ur, dhe Jericho në Palestinë) nuk përmbajnë asnjë mbetje të ndonjë shtrese baltë që sugjerojnë një përmbytje.

Përveç kësaj, shtresat e llumit të gjetura në lokalitete individuale nuk vijnë nga e njëjta periudhë kohore (Ur rreth 4000 pes, Kish rreth 2500  p.e.s, Fhara rreth 3000 pes, Nineve rreth 4500 pes ).

Në përputhje me rrethanat, mund të konkludohet se këto shtresa të llumit në lokale të ndryshme paraqesin përmbytje lokale para një përmbytjeje të përgjithshme.
Për shkak të katastrofës së përgjithshme që ka ardhur në këtë tokë, është pothuajse e pamundur të gjesh ndonjë gjë që do të vinte nga kulturat e parapermbytjes.etj

               Tregimet e Përmbytjes Mesopotamiane
Sidoqoftë, ajo që ka bërë arkeologjia është të gjesh disa regjistrime të vjetra të Përmbytjes që u gjetën midis rrënojave të popujve mesopotamikë.
Jo vetëm që popujt mesopotamikë (Sumerët, Akkadianët, Babilonasit, Asirianët, Persianët) kishin regjistrime të një katastrofe të përhapur në formën e një përmbytjeje që erdhi në këtë tokë, por raporti i shkatërrimit të botës së vjetër është i njohur në të gjithë botën.
Raporte të vjetra mbi Përmbytjen janë gjetur në çdo kontinent, gjë që hap mundësinë që Përmbytja të ishte me të vërtetë universale, dhe në të njëjtën kohë tregon se raporti i Biblës nuk është ndonjë trillim i vetmuar i popullit hebraik.

                Epi i Gilgameshit 

Kjo epikë është një nga tregimet më të ruajtura të klimës mesopotamike ishte shkruar në dymbëdhjetë pllaka argjile me një letër në formë pykë dhe i përkiste popullit babilonas.

Gjdo pllakë përmban rreth 300 rreshta përveç të dymbëdhjetës, që është gati gjysma e vogël.

Shumica e pllakave u gjetën nga Layardi, Rassami dhe Smith në mesin e shekullit të kaluar në rrënojat e Nineveh të lashta.

Serija i kësaj historie i përkiste koleksionit të një biblioteke të madhe nga koha e Ashurbanipal, mbretit të Asirisë që sundoi në mes të shekullit të shtatë para Krishtit.*

*Pasi gjetën pjesën kryesore të këtij miti, disa pjesë më të vogla u blenë nga tregtarët e ndryshëm dhe kontrabandistët e vlerave antike, ose u gjetën në lokalitete të tjera të Mesopotamisë.
Miti tregon për Gilgameshin një nga mbretërit e hershëm që ishte në kërkim të pavdekësisë.
Atij iu tha se duhet të udhëtonte me varkë në vendin ku jetonte Utnapischim.
Shumica e pllakave flasin për aventurat e udhëtimit të tij ndërsa vetëm pllaka e njëmbëdhjetë flet për përmbytjen që mbijetoi Utnapshtimi.
Historia nuk përmend në detaje asnjë arsye për këtë veprim të perëndive, vetëm për të thënë se perënditë thjesht vendosën të shkatërrojnë njerëzimin me anë të përmbytjeve.*

----------


## fegi II

*Zoti Enlil përmendet në histori si ai që ishte i zellshëm për shkatërrim, ndërsa perëndia Ea ishte ai që qëndronte para njerëzimit sepse besonte se të gjithë njerëzit nuk meritonin shkatërrim.
Ndërsa Utnapishtim ishte në gjumë, Ea fshehurazi e informoi atë për qëllimin e Enlilit dhe e këshilloi që të rrënonte shtëpinë e tij dhe të përdorte të njëjtin material për të bërë një varkë.
Ea i udhëzoi Utahmen të mos ua thonin të vërtetën fqinjëve të tyre ose arsyen e vërtetë pse ai po ndërtonte barkën.
Kur varka ishte gati ishte po aq i gjatë, i gjerë dhe i gjatë (afërsisht 60 metra në gjerësi, gjatësi dhe lartësi).
Kishte shtatë kate të ndara në nëntë seksione, kështu që secili kat kishte nëntë dhoma.
Sipas udhëzimeve, Utnapishtim ishte për të mbledhur të gjitha pasuritë e tij prej ari, argjendi dhe sendet e tjera, të gjithë të afërmit e tij dhe madje edhe varkëtarët që do të drejtonin varkën, dhe shumë kafshë.
Stuhia zgjati vetëm gjashtë ditë dhe në ditën e shtatë ndaloi të bjerë shi.
Historia nuk thotë se sa ditë kaluan nga koha kur Utnapishtim mund të linte barkën. 
Katastrofa ishte aq e madhe sa edhe perënditë i frikësuan dhe ikën në qiell më të lartë.
Nga frika dhe fatkeqësia, të gjithë perënditë qanë për racën e rënë njerëzore.
Përmbytja ishte universale dhe mbijetuan vetëm ata që gjetën strehim në barkë.
Pas një kohe varka a u ankorua në kodrën Nisir.
Pas ankorimit,  lëshoi një pëllumb që ishte kthyer në barkë sepse nuk kishte gjetur vend për të zbritur. 
Ka kaluar një kohë Utnapistim  lëshon përsëri dallëndyshen, e cila gjithashtu është rikthyer.

34 -35
Në fund lëshoi ​​një korb që nuk u kthye.
Kjo ishte një shenjë për Utnapishim që ai të mund të zbriste dhe për këtë arsye urdhëroi të gjithë që të largoheshin nga barka.
Gjatë daljes së tij, ai ofroi një flijim falënderimi perëndive që ishin mbledhur rreth altarit si një mizë.
Për çmimin Utnapischimo dhe gruaja e tij merr pavdekësinë dhe jetën e përjetshme.
Eposi Atrahasisit Së bashku me historinë e krijimit, ky ep përmban edhe historinë e përmbytjes.

Kjo është një histori Acadiane, e shkruar në pllakën e tretë  duke perfshir gjith epikën. 
Për shkak të zhurmës së madhe, perënditë vendosën të shkatërrojnë tërë njerëzimin.
Atrahasis në atë kohë ishte mbreti Akkadian dhe në të njëjtën kohë një i preferuar i perëndisë Enki.
Ndërsa Atrahasis ishte duke fjetur në shtëpinë e tij, Enki i raportoi atij në gjumë dhe i tregoi atij lajmin për përmbytjen e përgjithshme.
Sipas udhëzimeve, ai do të shkatërronte shtëpinë e tij dhe të bënte një anije me të njëjtin material.
Për ta mbajtur varkën të sigurt në ujë, duhet të jetë e veshur me (yndyre)rrëshirë
Ai mori vetëm gjashtë ditë për ta bërë atë sepse në ditën e shtatë i duhej të fillonte përmbytjen..
Për të mashtruar bashkëfshatarët e tjerë, ai nuk u tha atyre asgjë për përmbytjen, vetëm për të ndërtuar një anije për të jetuar me perëndinë e tij Enki, i cili ishte perëndia e ujit sepse u grind me Enlil, perëndinë e tokës.
Kur anija ishte gati, ai hipi me të gjithë thesaret e tij, së bashku me shumë kafshë dhe zogj.*

-Utnapischimo dhe gruaja e tij

----------


## fegi II

*Para se të hynte në anije ai bëri një festë të madhe, por nuk mund të merrte pjesë, sepse në mendjen e tij ishte shkatërrimi i gjithë racës njerëzore
Përmbytja zgjati shtatë ditë e shtatë net.
Pas këtij raporti pllaka  është ndërprerë.
Pjesa tjetër flet për ankorimin e anijes por nuk e dimë vendndodhjen e ankorimit sepse teksti është i dëmtuar.
Perënditë u hidhëruan për njerëzimin sepse shqetësoheshin për atë se kush do të kultivonte tokën, do të ndërtonte kanale vaditje dhe për të bërë flijime.
Të gjithë perënditë përveç Enlilit ishin të lumtur që Atrahasis mbeti i gjallë, 
Pasi bindi perënditë e tjera, Enlil pranoi të mbante gjallë Atrahasis, por në të ardhmen Enki duhet të organizojë më mirë racën njerëzore në të ardhmen në mënyrë që ata të mos bëjnë aq shumë zhurmë.

Kur doli nga barka, Atrahasis ofroi flijim në mënyrë që perënditë të mund ta shijonin.
35 
                Krijimi i  Eridit
Ky mit, si ai për Atrahasisin, përmban të dy tregimet; tregimi i krijimit dhe tregimi i përmbytjeve.
Krijimi i Eridu është një histori Sumeriane që përmend se perënditë ranë dakord për shkatërrimin e njerëzimit me anë të përmbytjeve, sepse ata bëjnë një zhurmë të madhe.
Protagonisti i kësaj historie është Ziusudra që mësoi nga perëndia Enki për fatkeqësinë e madhe që po përgatitet për njerëzimin.
Për shkak se disa pjesë të tregimit mungojnë, veprimi është mjaft i ndërprerë.
Ziusudra u urdhërua të bënte një varkë, të hipte në familjen e tij dhe kafshët.
Përmbytja zgjati shtatë ditë e shtatë net.
Më pas, kur stuhia u qetësua, Ziusudra bëri një hapje në anije, në mënyrë që dielli të shkëlqente në të gjithë brendësinë e anijes.
Ai doli nga anija dhe bëri sakrifica të shumta.

Këtu teksti është ndërprerë përsëri dhe ne nuk e dimë se si perënditë e tjera morën lajmin se Ziusudra dhe familja e tij ende i mbijetuan përmbytjes.
Teksti na tregon se Ziusudra e puthi tokën para Enlilit, i cili i premtoi pavdekësi, sepse ai u bë shpëtimtar i njeriut dhe i kafshëve.

Duke parë të gjithë këta mite antikë, është e qartë se ekzistojnë disa ngjashmëri minimale me tregimin biblik ndërsa dallimet janë më se të dukshme.
Si rezultat, shumë teologë janë të përgatitur të konkludojnë se kombe të caktuara huazuan histori nga të tjerët, i plotësuan dhe modifikuan ato sipas dëshirës së tyre, dhe kështu përfshinin hyjnitë dhe heronjtë e tyre që kishin privilegje me perëndi të ndryshme.
Sidoqoftë, pyetja po lind përsëri,tregojnë ngjashmëri dhe dallime automatikisht se ishte një hua apo plagjiaturë?
Ajo që është mjaft e mundur është që ngjashmëritë dhe ndryshimet tregojnë se të gjitha tregimet vijnë nga i njëjti burim.
Të gjithë tregojnë për një kohë kur njerëzimi ishte në rrezik të madh shkatërrimi universal.
Në të gjitha tregimet, njeriu është përgjegjës për shkatërrimin që erdhi përmes veprimit hyjnor.
Përmes këtij veprimi hyjnor raca njerëzore shpëtohet në një mënyrë të çuditshme.
Eshtë e mundur që me kalimin e kohës, për çfarëdo rrethanash sociopolitike, historia origjinale në kombe të ndryshme filloi të merrte disa elementë vendas që po merreshin gjithnjë e më shumë derisa versioni origjinal kishte humbur pothuajse plotësisht formën e tij origjinale.
Në fund, vetëm disa nga idetë themelore mbetën të njëjta, ndërsa elementët e tjerë u ndryshuan plotësisht, gjë që mund të ishte arsyeja kryesore pse ata ishin të ndryshëm nga Bibla.
-36-*

----------


## fegi II

*Kulla e Babelit dhe pështjellimi  i gjuhëve
Deri vonë, ajo konsiderohej se raporti mbi Kullën e Babelit është plotësisht unik dhe se i përket vetëm letërsisë biblike.
Si i tillë, pothuajse shumica e teologëve e konsiderojnë atë me karakter mitologjik  dhe se nuk ka asnjë të vërtetë në të.
Megjithatë, kohët e fundit gjetën një pllakë argjile  që i përkiste popullit Sumerian dhe përmban një version Sumerian të kësaj ngjarje të njëjtë.
Pllaka gjendet sot në Muzeun Ashmolean në Oksford.
Ajo u gjet me shumë pllaka të tjera midis rrënojave të Kishit antik që u gërmuan midis viteve 1923-1932.
Kjo pllakë, e datës nga Shekulli 21 para Krishtit (2100-2000) përmban një raport mbi pështjellimi  e gjuhës, i përbërë nga 27 rreshta.
Fatkeqësisht, vetëm 14 rreshta janë të lexueshëm ndërsa teksti në rreshtat e tjerë është i palexueshëm për shkak të dëmtimit.

Mesazhi i 14 rreshtave është i qartë dhe flet për një kohë të artë prosperiteti kur njerëzit jetuan në liri, pa frikë dhe në paqe me njëri-tjetrin.
Në atë kohë, ata të gjithë adhuronin një zot në një gjuhë.
Pas këtij raporti, teksti u ndërpre dhe raporti më vonë thotë se perëndia Enki kishte rrënuar gjuhët e njerëzve.
Arsyeja e këtij akti është e panjohur për ne sepse teksti nuk thotë asgjë për të.


                      Bibliografi        
 Civil, M. Texts and Fragments. Journal of Cuneiform Studies 32 (1980): 168- 170. 

 Crouse, B. Noah's Ark; Its Final Berth. Archaeology and Biblical Research 5 (1992): 66-77. Fisher, E. Gilgamesh and Genesis: The Flood Story in Context. Catholic Biblical Quarterly 32 (1970): 392-403. 
 Hiedel, A. The Gilgamesh Epic and Old Testament Parallels. Chicago: Univer-sity of Chicago Press, 1946. 

 Lambert, W.G. New Light on the Babylonian Flood. Journal of Semitic Studies 5 (1960): 113-123. 
 Lambert, W.G., and Millard, A.R. Atrahasis: The Babylonian Story of the Flood. Oxford: Clarendon Press, 1969. 
 Livingston, D. The Date of Noah's Flood. Archaeology and Biblical Research 6 (1993): 13-17. Millard, A.R. The Sign of the Flood. Iraq 49 (1987): 63-69.  37 
  Morris, J.D. The Search for Noah's Ark. Bible and Spade 3 (1974): 90-96. 
 Rapaport, I. The Flood Story in Bible and Cuneiform Literature. Bible and Spade 12 (1983): 57-65. 
 Sandars, N.K. The Epic of Gilgamesh. New York: Penguin Books, 1977. Shea, W. Noah's Ark. Archaeology and Biblical Research 1 (1988): 7-14. Smith, C.C. Knowledge "From Before Flood". Encounter 31 (1970): 31-41. 
 38 * 

-The Epic of Atrahasis on a tablet from the British Museum, London (Britain).

----------

